# Neofinetia Yubae



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2015)

Neofinetia Yubae web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Yubae gp web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice. That pink spur is especially attractive.


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely and I'd love to have a nice, long sniff. BTW, Ery, is
there any orchid that you don't grow beautifully?


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 2, 2015)

Gorgeous! I once had one of these. It was a very robust plant, but at certain times of the day it smelled like a regular Neo mixed with a decidedly unpleasant note of old garlic.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2015)

abax said:


> Lovely and I'd love to have a nice, long sniff. BTW, Ery, is
> there any orchid that you don't grow beautifully?



But I still managed to kill some plants every year!!!!! Fortunately I am better now for rescueing declining plants!.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the touch of apricot.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 3, 2015)

Beautiful colors! 
I thought Yubae was a yellow variety?
Does color develop as flowers age?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice flowers. Is this the first flowering for you? Don't even talk about how many plants I've killed - I'm going to plant hell I think :evil:

This flower seems to typically be in the orange range with a lot of purple flushing - at least in the ones I've seen. It is obviously of hybrid origin, and yet is usually considered "fuukiran" anyway. I bet that the flowers above could be a bit deeper in color in different temperature, a common thing with yellow flowered fuukiran. I have a kibana in flower now that is quite richly colored and nights are very cool now (for us), down to ~12 C. It also flowers in the spring and usually is a bit paler at that time.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 4, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Beautiful colors!
> I thought Yubae was a yellow variety?
> Does color develop as flowers age?



Like KyushuCalanthe said, Yubae are usually yellow/orang with purple. And yes the color develop with age to the blooms. They are now darker than when I took the pic


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 4, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice flowers. Is this the first flowering for you? Don't even talk about how many plants I've killed - I'm going to plant hell I think :evil:
> 
> This flower seems to typically be in the orange range with a lot of purple flushing - at least in the ones I've seen. It is obviously of hybrid origin, and yet is usually considered "fuukiran" anyway. I bet that the flowers above could be a bit deeper in color in different temperature, a common thing with yellow flowered fuukiran. I have a kibana in flower now that is quite richly colored and nights are very cool now (for us), down to ~12 C. It also flowers in the spring and usually is a bit paler at that time.



Nope, 3th blooming for this plant since I bought it (2 years ago?). I also think the color could be darker in cooler temperature. The spike grew very quickly inside at temperate/warm temperatures. 

Here are pics of last spring blooming


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the last photo!


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2015)

There should be a emot. for a wolf whistle for that gorgeous dark pink...WOW!


----------



## naoki (Nov 6, 2015)

Yubae is a nice name which fit well with the flower! I'm not sure how to translate it exactly, but it is similar to "reflection in the dusk", and the orange and pink reminds of me of the dusk time.


----------



## Marco (Nov 25, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Like KyushuCalanthe said, Yubae are usually yellow/orang with purple. And yes the color develop with age to the blooms. They are now darker than when I took the pic



Lise - Just curious, what color was your yubae when it first opened? Was it a pale yellow with pink blush or white with pink blush?

My yubae just opened up however it is white with pink blush. The mother plant it came from usually opens pale yellow. However, i'm pretty confident that it will change to yellow as it matures similar to the plant scooby posted in 2012.

The difference in color is probably due to different cultures.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2015)

Marco, the blooms you see at the beginning of this post are just opening. They are light yellow with purple. The blooms were much deeper on week later as you can see here





Neofinetia Yubae 22 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Neofinetia Yubae 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

Yup. Definitely on my want list.


----------

